# New epiphone models for 2020



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So I’ll start with the USA made epiphone 
USA casino Epiphone Quietly Unveils Made-In-USA Casino | NAMM 2020

The USA Texan Epiphone | Texan (USA)

The master built line consists of 
Texan (not USA)
Frontier 
And excellente 

Epiphone | Masterbilt Collection

Then the inspired by Gibson basically ever other guitar epiphone had but with cosmetic changes. “ the ugly headstock “ 
What do you think of the new line up?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

you should have searched first. There is already already an Epiphone 2020 thread


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

knight_yyz said:


> you should have searched first. There is already already an Epiphone 2020 thread


Lol who knows and oh who cares . I saw one from the tele forum .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

knight_yyz said:


> you should have searched first. There is already already an Epiphone 2020 thread


Sorry my previous comment was uncalled for . I must have missed it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> you should have searched first. There is already already an Epiphone 2020 thread





silvertonebetty said:


> Sorry my previous comment was uncalled for . I must have missed it


Don't worry, most of us have done this at least once. In may case, several times.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

USA Texan


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I see a lot of Epiphone acoustics for sale on Kijiji. Then and Fender are vying for the lead for the most used acoustics for sale. I have never played an Epiphone that stook out even a little bit. Some of the models may be the same as Gibson but they are not even close in tone.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

....still waiting.....


----------



## Neville72 (Jul 22, 2020)

Epiphone Masterbilts are great


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Our local music store has one (or possibly more) of these arriving soon.

I was interested but the price of ~$3,000.00+ CDN is beyond my comfort level.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

greco said:


> Our local music store has one (or possibly more) of these arriving soon.
> 
> I was interested but the price of ~$3,000.00+ CDN is beyond my comfort level.
> View attachment 324097


My 2014 IBJL Casino is in your comfort level.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Larry said:


> My 2014 IBJL Casino is in your comfort level.


Is it?


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

greco said:


> Is it?


I am flexible, i can bend.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

greco said:


> Our local music store has one (or possibly more) of these arriving soon.
> 
> I was interested but the price of ~$3,000.00+ CDN is beyond my comfort level.
> View attachment 324097


I can see why it's above your comfort level. Mine too. You can buy a new Gibson ES335 for that kinda money. What are they thinking?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> You can buy a new Gibson ES335 for that kinda money. What are they thinking?


I don't think you could could get a* NEW *ES335 these days for that money unless you are talking USD.


----------

